# When the P51 "Big Fan" stops



## Motorsport Micky (Apr 15, 2019)

Many of us have been to airshows with old warbirds being flown and enjoyed their displays from the ground but try this in cockpit camera and pilot working when "the big fan stops".








Always remember being asked by a pilot what do you think the engine and prop does on a plane "provides forward motion and then lift I said" nope he said, it's to keep the pilot cool ! when it stops you just watch him start sweating !


Good post event analysis by the pilot where we can all think of alternatives we would have done ? ha maybe.


----------

